
BetaWorks Raises Around $2M for Bit.ly, Spins It Out - ivankirigin
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/30/betaworks-raises-around-2m-for-bitly-spins-it-out/
======
ivankirigin
BetaWorks is a really unique firm. It has developers building things they
think are going to be big, if they can't find companies to invest in or
acquire. That could easily be a standard model for companies in the future;
for companies that don't see having thousands of employees as a benefit.

